

Knowledge-Based Trust: Estimating the Trustworthiness of Web Sources [pdf] - jcr
http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol8/p938-dong.pdf

======
6d6b73
Am I reading this wrong, or could this potentially be used to censorship
information on the web?

~~~
Kalium
What this is about is trying to extract apparent facts from a network of
documents and using those facts to evaluate the reliability of the documents.

So I guess it depends on what you mean by "to censorship". Do you mean "not
generally send people to a document reasonably expected to be untrustworthy"?

~~~
6d6b73
While this could be used by a search engine to promote "reliable" data, there
is potential that it could be used to hide some information that are generally
considered reliable but are in reality false. I.e recent discussion about
vaccination - while most scientific literature agrees that it's a good idea,
some of it disagrees with that.. This algorithm could be used (on purpose or
not) to hide that less popular information from the public.

~~~
Kalium
Yes, it's possible for any attempt to evaluate the reliability or
trustworthiness of a source to arrive at incorrect conclusions. This is
possible for both human and machine processes.

At the same time, it's simply unreasonable to expect any given person using a
search engine to consume and reliably evaluate all available information on a
topic. The cost in time is too high, and the person will often lack the
required expertise.

With these in mind, do you have an alternative proposal?

